# Do you have an "agritourism" business dream for your homestead?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Agritourism was the best way I could think to put it. I'm just curious to see if there are others out there who envision (or are) using their homestead as a gathering place/business for others weather it be, a farm stand, petting zoo, pumpkin patch, etc. For instance, I have a friend in Iowa who is on two acres and she and her husband planted an acre of it in cutting flowers. They now operate a successful "cut-your-own" flower business from their home, complete with a general store that carries only handcrafted items from Iowa, eggs from her hens, jams, etc. 
What are you working on / is working for you?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I don't for our farm just because I have a good friend who has turned their farm into a HUGE agritourism business. They make amazing amounts of money but it would cut into our family time and I would rather have my quiet family lifestyle. I know during pumpkin season time she will sometimes have 1,000 people a day come thru at $8 a pop and that doesn't include what they spend on food, drink etc. They add to the attractions each year. From September thru November it is all day everyday pumpkin patch. The summer they have a big Upick business and then they have peanut season from August thru September. She is very big into agritourism and goes to conferences all over the US during the other months promoting it and learning about it. I would be happy to put you in touch with her if you want to talk to someone who build it from the ground up.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

used to...until one I know was sued because someone slipped in wet poo.....insurance is expensive for this but you'd be a fool not to carry it.


----------

